
DConf 2013 Day 1 Talk 2: Copy and Move Semantics in D by Ali Cehreli - glazskunrukitis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPr2UspS0fE
======
WalterBright
D structs are similar to their counterparts in other languages but they have
significant differences as well. The mechanics of copying and moving struct
objects are special in D.

This talk shows how to take advantage of copy and move semantics of D to write
efficient and safe data types in the presence of mutable, const, and immutable
member variables and parameters.

